# How long do I keep new clone under light?



## White WidowMaker (Mar 24, 2009)

I have one clone girl that survived and is actually now clearly showing lush, green growth.  How long do I keep her under flourescent light before I can move her to stronger light and/or sunshine?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 24, 2009)

as long as she is rooted and standing up on her own i would say as soon as your ready eace: 
ps  how long since you took her from the mom ?


----------



## Newbud (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello there friend.
When i do clones as soon as they rooted and into pot they go under my 600 hps.
I keep it about 3 foot away for first week then drop it to about 1 and half foot and if they seem ok within a few days of the drop i drop the light to 1 foot which is were i try to have it throughout the grow.
How many did you loose?
I have 100% succes with mine if you want any tips check http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ead.php?t=2441
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=17650
or just ask.
Anyway welcome mate, any questions ask away everyone loves to help.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 25, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> as long as she is rooted and standing up on her own i would say as soon as your ready eace:
> ps how long since you took her from the mom ?


 
She hasn't moved in weeks, but I assume she has rooted and now is sucking up water because I see new green after period of yellowing and drying leaves.  Container is opaque, so I don't actually see the roots.  But new green growth is growing each day all the time just like plant if grown from seed.  She looks bigger every day!  I can't believe I actually cloned a female and she is alive!  wow, cool!  

Took 5 cuttings early in March, and only one survived.  But the one that has survived makes me so happy!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 25, 2009)

How do you clone? Do you use foam, cubes, bubble job?
Did you use rooting hormone?
Suppose if the others died and she keeps going there a good chance she'll turn out to be a strong lady


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 25, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Hello there friend.
> When i do clones as soon as they rooted and into pot they go under my 600 hps.
> I keep it about 3 foot away for first week then drop it to about 1 and half foot and if they seem ok within a few days of the drop i drop the light to 1 foot which is were i try to have it throughout the grow.
> How many did you loose?
> ...


 
I am still afraid to change the environment (mostly heat) by moving the clone into a stronger MH grow light or sunshine. 

How long should I wait to transplant her to bigger pot? Right now I am drop-feeding her a few splashes of water a day. When do I take the risk of moving her (shock with new/small roots?) to a larger container where I can water less?


----------



## Newbud (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello. Need details now like are you in soil, coco etc and what was your cutting rooted in?


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 25, 2009)

Actually, I'm not sure the other 4 are yet dead.  They are still with her, and tiny, pale yellow growth in the nodes, but that has been there for at least a couple of weeks.  I am kinda (kind of) hoping that they are just doing the same thing of pulling inwards, sucking life out of the old growth, and I am hoping they will start to grow.  This is why I keep watering them and caring for them just as I do the green girl...I keep hoping they will survive and live as quintuplets.

Potting soil, simple cut and root-hormone dip, then near 24 hours of flouroescent light.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 25, 2009)

Do you balance the ph of your water?
Can you get some pics up, a picture tells a thousand words


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 25, 2009)

no ph nonsense.  I just grow in potting soil.  Never successfully cloned before.  She's looking healthy.  Thanks for your help and curiosity.  I'll just leave her under CFL for a while at least a month and make sure she lives.

Experienced grower, just not experienced cloner.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 25, 2009)

No ph nonsense??????????????????????


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 27, 2009)

...I'm not concerned about Ph.  My soil is ok / fine.

Today I took my clone out in the sunshine and she is ok.  Tonight I put her in with her mother/sister/self in the flowering closest with all the lights I have so they both get the most light possible.  I figure I will take out the baby during the day to make sure she gets plenty of daylight and more and more direct sunshine so that she vegetates for the next couple of months.

I was reading over Puff Monkey's thread on clones (I am so sorry that he is going to jail!), and I wonder if I had covered my babies in plastic wrap to create humidity if I would have had more success in the others surviving?


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 27, 2009)

Clones love humidity and if you had some soort of hood over your clones creating a humid enviroment, your clone success rate and rooting time would get way better. As far as transplanting, I use those small plastic plant trays and it real easy to pop out the soil mass and check the root structure without causeing any damage, and if you have planted in the same pots, go ahead an check em. If your plant is in a pot thats gonna be a bit hard to get the plant out of, I would wait untill I see about an inch or so of new growth and then transplant, just so ya know it has a larger stable root mass that wont get screwed up during the transplant. Just make sure the soil is thoroughly wet when you transplant to ensure the least amount of shock/damage.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, blanco.  Had I thought that clones actually prefer humidity, I would have done the plastic wrap thing...but if I do this the next time, won't the plastic wrap prevent CO2 from getting to the plants?  Or are the holes at the bottom of each container enough?  (probably not).    What
about a few pin pricks in the plastic wrap to let in some CO2?


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 28, 2009)

All ya need to do is take the plastic wrap or whatever off for about an hour or so a day, let your clones stems and leaves dry out so they don't rot, then after an hour or so give em a nice little misting with water and cover em up again. This will give em all the fresh air they need, though a few holes wouldn't hurt either. As time goes on, progressively leave your humidity covering off for longer periods of time. Clones love their humidity, but sometimes you can notice em brown a bit, this means a little too much humidity, so either you haven't let the hjood off enough or you can go ahead and poke a few holes in if ya see that happening.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Thanks, blanco. Had I thought that clones actually prefer humidity, I would have done the plastic wrap thing...but if I do this the next time, won't the plastic wrap prevent CO2 from getting to the plants? Or are the holes at the bottom of each container enough? (probably not). What
> about a few pin pricks in the plastic wrap to let in some CO2?


Or what abou tbuying a propergator? I got mine for £4/ $5.82 from local diy/garden place (B&Q).
Have vents in top so you can let air in after few days but not all time just for few hours.
Doesn't need to be heated as your grow area should do that


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the good suggestions!

I noticed you use clear cups/bottle-bottoms to cover your cups.  Perhaps I can do this also.



			
				blancolighter said:
			
		

> All ya need to do is take the plastic wrap or whatever off for about an hour or so a day, let your clones stems and leaves dry out so they don't rot, then after an hour or so give em a nice little misting with water and cover em up again. This will give em all the fresh air they need, though a few holes wouldn't hurt either. As time goes on, progressively leave your humidity covering off for longer periods of time. Clones love their humidity, but sometimes you can notice em brown a bit, this means a little too much humidity, so either you haven't let the hjood off enough or you can go ahead and poke a few holes in if ya see that happening.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 28, 2009)

I am a DIY type of person.  I don't want to purchase anything that would cause suspicion that I am growing marijuana.  I don't even know what a propagator is.  And in my country, they probably don't have that available very readily (i.e. would require a custom order involving telephone number, etc.).



			
				Newbud said:
			
		

> Or what abou tbuying a propergator? I got mine for £4/ $5.82 from local diy/garden place (B&Q).
> Have vents in top so you can let air in after few days but not all time just for few hours.
> Doesn't need to be heated as your grow area should do that


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

Why go to all that effort when you can just put em in a cheap as you like proporgator and leave em to it?
All you need to is maybe put a bit of water in bottom every few days,maybe, and open vent for 2 hours a day, no misting, no plastic wraps or putting holes in cups just easy.
I mean come on if  I not lost one yet it MUST be easy
As for causing suspision they will have em at your garden centre lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> ...I'm not concerned about Ph.  My soil is ok / fine...



PH is not nonsense--you should always be concerned about your pH.  If your pH is not within certain parameters, you plants are not going to get the nutrients they need.  How can you know that your soil is okay/fine if you do not know what your pH is?


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 28, 2009)

My WW girl is a nice, darkish shade of green, no yellowing leaves, no brown spots, no wilting - therefore, everything is ok / fine, and I don't need to worry about ph.

I will let ph be a concern for those who are really anal-retentive, and/or control freaks who are really nerdy about this whole grow thing.  When you grow outdoors do you test ph, or do you just make sure your plants look healthy by getting what they need?



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> PH is not nonsense--you should always be concerned about your pH. If your pH is not within certain parameters, you plants are not going to get the nutrients they need. How can you know that your soil is okay/fine if you do not know what your pH is?


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 28, 2009)

I dont worry about my pH either! I've done several soil grows. All I did was water and give it as much light as possible. Maybe a little nutes. All have turned out great. Its a weed. Doesnt take much to grow unless you choose to go that route. Which is also fine.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

hydrotoker said:
			
		

> Its a weed.


 
Dont say that to him  lol


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 28, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> I will let ph be a concern for those who are really anal-retentive, and/or control freaks who are really nerdy about this whole grow thing. When you grow outdoors do you test ph, or do you just make sure your plants look healthy by getting what they need?


 
You don't need to ph outdoor plants because rainwater is either nuetral or slightly acidic. That is rain water is in the 7.0-6.5 area, the area people try to ph their water to indoors...

If your plants look fine its because your cities tap water isn't too messed up, and that makes you a lucky person. Believe me though, if you weren't that lucky you would be an "anal retentive nerd" like the rest of us. Simple fact, if your ph isn't in the zone, your plant will get messed up. By chance your ph is in the zone, so how about you stop name calling all of us who actually have to work to give our plants what they need, instead, why don't you sit back and appreciate the good fortune that has fallen upon you.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

You can pick up a ph meter from something like a pet store for next to nothing, yeah they may not be considered as good as the expensive ones  but if calibrated correctly and regularly they at least get you in the right zone.
Not having a go here man but i'd say testing and correcting your ph is considered as one of the first and most basic and important parts of indoor growing.
Simple truth is if you get it wrong you in trouble.
They can be bought from as little as £10 in my money so for the price i really dont see the logic in taking the risk.
Your call though fella and as always, best of luck


----------



## Growdude (Mar 30, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> I wonder if I had covered my babies in plastic wrap to create humidity if I would have had more success in the others surviving?



Maybe you would if you didnt think PH was nonsense?


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 30, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> My WW girl is a nice, darkish shade of green, no yellowing leaves, no brown spots, no wilting - *therefore, everything is ok[/fine, and I don't need to worry about ph.B] / *


*

Everything is clearly not "ok", you have no visible root system.








			
				White WidowMaker said:
			
		


			I will let ph be a concern for those who are really anal-retentive, and/or control freaks who are really nerdy about this whole grow thing.  When you grow outdoors do you test ph, or do you just make sure your plants look healthy by getting what they need?
		
Click to expand...


Hmmmmm

When you grow outdoors I would advice checking the soil pH and if need be adjust it accordingly.

Just as our anal-retentive grandfathers and there grandfathers did to keep the soil "SWEET".......*


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 30, 2009)

is this mgfcom?
for real..


----------



## Newbud (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol, here we go again lol


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks...I do ok without need to check it.  Maybe because I am growing in soil and not hydro I don't need to be monitoring this.  I do ok with growing visually knowing when it looks healthy and when not, and what to do to remedy it.

If you need to check ph, ok, no disrespect to you.  But I don't need it, and for me it is unnecessary nonsense in my soil grows.  I do ok without having to check or monitor ph.



			
				Newbud said:
			
		

> Not having a go here man but i'd say testing and correcting your ph is considered as one of the first and most basic and important parts of indoor growing.


----------



## Hick (Mar 30, 2009)

folks.. let's give it a chance ehh?


----------



## Newbud (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey if it works it works and no one can knock it.
Just trying to help as always.
As i have discovered just cos people tell you sumet dont make it right lol or relevant to your grow.
Wouldn't go without checking myself BUT i not in soil AND you dont get problems once you got something going so who am i to judge.
All the best man, if it works it works and you happy with your results then do your own thing.
I begining to realise there no set right and wrong way to go, nothing set in stone, and the old phrase too many cooks spoil the broth springs to mind


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

i give this all the chance in the world
but dont talk to the hemp goddess like that.
she tries to tell you a definite useful FACT about growing
and you come back with a reply like that?
sorry hick, im trying but thats just whack.
straight.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 1, 2009)

well, for the last few days I have been placing my clone baby-girl out in the sunshine during the day (in her original clone pot), and she is looking healthy, so tonight I came home and placed water in the pot, turned it upside down and pulled the plant out to transplant.

I think I should have waited longer, because the top half of the mud came out with the plant in it ok, but the bottom half must have been really heavy because it ripped off the bottom part of the root.  I should have smacked/tapped the bottom of the pot as I was trying to get the girl out, or I should have cut the plastic with a knife and tried to take it out whole.

Even better, I think I should have waited a few weeks until the root turned into a rootball...but I figured that if I moved her to a bigger pot she would have more room to grow her roots.

I don't know, we will see if she survives the transplant.  I watered her well in her new home, and I guess the next few days will tell.

Does anyone know how long it will be until I know for 100% certain that she survived?  Is two days enough?  one week?  I am now worried that that root-rip might shock her and kill her.  I hope not.  I love her~!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

Only time will tell on that one.
Wouldn't worry too much if there still a decent amount of root on it, they can be resilient little buggers, you'll not be the first or the last to do it for sure.
If its any consolation i've done same and remarked to girlfriend that "Thats gona be pi***d of for a few days" and not even noticed a change lol.
On my first lot i even had one that seemed to give up when i took it from cloner to first pot so i pulled it.
Dunno why but stuck it in a glass of water with some pebbles to see what would happen and it made full recovery????

As for "Even better, I think I should have waited a few weeks until the root turned into a rootball...but I figured that if I moved her to a bigger pot she would have more room to grow her roots", even if the roots are in a ball, once moved to a bigger space they will grow into that new space as well.
Couldn't tell you whether anyone else will agree but thats coming from my own experiences so i seen it with my own eyes.

Just give it a chance, might even look like game over for a bit but i reckon she will come good, and as i said you might not even notice a change.
Hope she ok, let us know how she goes


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 1, 2009)

yes, that's why I figured it might have been better until the roots filled the pot and became a rootball because of no more space in the pot.

Thanks for your encouragement and words of support.  I'll update in a few days, hopefully with good news.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 2, 2009)

well, it's been a day, another day out in the warm sunshine in the new pot.  She is still green, no wilting.  Looking good so far!


----------



## growright35 (Apr 2, 2009)

I was gonna say that i just give a lil tug on them stem to determine if there are roots or not, usually about 8-10 days for me, if it pulls obviously no roots but if it fights back then roots should have a hold. But I check my ph so listen to me or not.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 2, 2009)

Reckon it be fine then cos they usually let you know pretty quick if there not happy


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 3, 2009)

well, another day in the sunshine and she is looking good.  Today I found and purchased 5 liters of worm castings!  I am so excited!  Much better than chemicals!

Growright, I disagree with your advice.  To tug on a fragile clone is dangerous because the roots are fragile.  I would prefer to watch for green to know if she has rooted ok, and not tug on her and risk killing tiny roots that may be forming.


----------



## growright35 (Apr 3, 2009)

well I usually just give a lil pressure that wont pull out the root hold. Never had probs after, pretty good success so far.Just tryin to save you time then you will know. you said it, "MAY BE" forming. What ever you feel.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 3, 2009)

Why risk it?  Patience, grasshopper.  Wait for the green growth.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad to see everything going ok with the patiant lol, told you they resiliant.
A thickening of the stem in the soil or meduim is a good sign to.
Thats the beauty of rooting in something like the root riot cubes because you can clearly see the root development.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 4, 2009)

well, another full-day (3rd day) in the sunshine, and today it was hot, yet no wilting, going strong, looking healthy.  So thankfully I can say that she has survived the transplant to bigger pot.  

She's Alive!!  ...She's Alive!!


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 4, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 4, 2009)

Are signatures modified here?

My signature is still not showing up!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Well certainly looks fine mate, knew she'd be fine, lot of people panic to much i think, they little fighters once they got roots man.

Dunno watsup wiv ya sig mine as i wrote it.
All the best


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 4, 2009)

I see your sig "Here is thread where i posted pictures of my female WW clone Etc' It takes time with the server it's SLOW you know ha ha


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, last night I was busy so I didn't post.

The stem is thickening up at the soil level.  She is getting bigger!  

OZZY - yes, the server here is often very bad/slow no matter what thread you wish to look at.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 6, 2009)

Its great watching your "children" grow. She will be a fine budding lady before you know it.


----------



## Hick (Apr 6, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Are signatures modified here?
> 
> My signature is still not showing up!


they can be..

and I see yours just fine..


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 6, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> they can be..
> 
> and I see yours just fine..


 
Yes, I know they can be at any time, but are they modified/moderated before the first signature is allowed.

Yes, now signature is showing up ok.  Question is:  did it require moderation before it first showed up?


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 6, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Its great watching your "children" grow. She will be a fine budding lady before you know it.


 
I agree.  Each night I spend time with them just looking at them, each part, each node, each leaf, etc.


----------

